# OOOOOPSY



## SchwinnSchwing (Jul 2, 2017)

These damn seat posts made this simple "refurbish" a nightmare. Twisted/broke the original seat posts with a new $10 pipe wrench I bought just for the job. Then scarred up the frame a little trying an air chisel. Then ordered & waited for delivery of an $8 drill that wouldn't work. Then ordered & waited for a $15 drill that worked TOO good & now I have a lighter (ie: FASTER) tandem. Good thing I only paid $45 for this bike & there are a million of them out there. Plus it adds authenticity to the "rat rod" look...lol.
The good news is the old posts are drilled down about 5" so I have room to put the replacements in now & finish this thing up so I can ride already


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 2, 2017)

I would have given you a 1969 deluxe frame for less than what you spent on all those cool tools.


----------



## SchwinnSchwing (Jul 2, 2017)

If the shipping weren't a killer I'd maybe take that offer...lol. But I actually like the non deluxe. Cleaner look with no cables & the deluxe have holes in the frame for the shifters. I just run a single coaster brake with no front brake in mine. Plenty of stopping power for how we ride it


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 2, 2017)

You could always install a swivel cup holder on the shifter mount.


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 3, 2017)

Sleeve it and use a skinny seat post.


----------



## Pauliemon (Jul 17, 2017)

They're so much fun until they piss you off.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 18, 2017)

Seat posts can be a real bear, man. Looks like you tackled this one!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 18, 2017)

SchwinnSchwing said:


> These damn seat posts made this simple "refurbish" a nightmare. Twisted/broke the original seat posts with a new $10 pipe wrench I bought just for the job. Then scarred up the frame a little trying an air chisel. Then ordered & waited for delivery of an $8 drill that wouldn't work. Then ordered & waited for a $15 drill that worked TOO good & now I have a lighter (ie: FASTER) tandem. Good thing I only paid $45 for this bike & there are a million of them out there. Plus it adds authenticity to the "rat rod" look...lol.
> The good news is the old posts are drilled down about 5" so I have room to put the replacements in now & finish this thing up so I can ride already
> View attachment 490041 View attachment 490042



 Nothing is ever 'Simple" in my shop.


----------

